
It's Windows 7's 10th birthday - zeusly
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2009/10/22/windows-7-arrives-today-with-new-offers-new-pcs-and-more/
======
simonblack
In the 'Quality of Windows' graph over Time, there is a double hump in the
curve. The first smaller hump is Windows XP, the second slightly higher hump
is Windows 7.

Both before Win-XP and after Win-7, the curve falls away to the depths of
inefficiency and mediocrity. The trough between the two was the short-lived,
well-forgotten disaster that was Vista.

~~~
thrower123
There's a third, highest hump drawn with invisible partner-network ink
representing Windows 10 LTSB.

They really should just sell that distribution. It's almost perfect.

------
night_fight
Wow! Congratulations :)

